

Goodbye, Android. I love you, but you're bringing me down - therealmarv
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/goodbye-android

======
ColinWright
I've upvoted this not because I agree with all the points, and not because I
understand all of the issues, but because I think this is a potentially
important discussion for knowledgeable people to have out in the open.

I hope that happens here.

 _Edit: Nope - discussion won 't happen. It's been flagged:
[http://hnrankings.info/9968214/](http://hnrankings.info/9968214/) _

~~~
therealmarv
disappointing. Yes a discussion would be helpful. Maybe people feel that this
title is too offensive against Android. But it's from the author itself :(

[https://twitter.com/lorenzoFB/status/626362680253771776](https://twitter.com/lorenzoFB/status/626362680253771776)

------
laydros
I'm really interested in hearing more of what people have to say about this.

It seems I often hear/read the general thought on security is that you should
use open systems (ie: Cyanogenmod w/o GApps + Debian), but the author makes a
good point that without Cyanogenmod on a device that is well supported,
Android is going to be missing security updates.

